# SPS kann nicht gefunden werden



## winsterde (22 November 2021)

Guten Morgen,

ich habe ein Problem. Ich kann meine SPS nicht mit dem PC verbinden. Es handelt sich um eine Wago SPS 750-880. Die Verbindung zwischen SPS und PC erfolgt mit einem LAN Kabel. Über die DIP-Schalter habe ich die IP-Adresse vergeben. Nun wird das Gerät über die Wago Ethernet Settings gefunden, kann mich aber nicht verbinden. Eine Meldung erscheint "Gerät wird nicht unterstützt! Das Kommunikationsprotokoll wird nicht von diesem Gerät unterstützt oder es wurde im Gerät deaktiviert." 
Nun meine Frage: Was kann ich tun? Das Gerät lässt sich nur auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzten indem eine Verbindung vorliegt, am Gerät selber geht das leider nicht.

PS: Am Gerät selbst wird keine Fehlermeldung angezeigt alle Kontrolllämpchen Leuchten grün.

Ich hoffe Sie können mir weiterhelfen!


----------



## JSEngineering (22 November 2021)

Moin,

versuche mal, über das webbased Management dran zu kommen: IP im Browser eingeben.
Da kannst Du dann in den TCP-Einstellungen auch Ports freigeben. Ggf. ist da ein Port deaktiviert, den Ethernet-Settings benötigt.
Man kann aber auch dort in der Weboberfläche einen Reset durchführen.

Login: admin/wago

Gruß
    Jens


----------



## winsterde (22 November 2021)

Das habe ich auch schon probiert, keine Change...Ich kann einfach keine Verbindung aufbauen. Wäre es vielleicht möglich über die Service-Schnittstelle eine Verbindung aufzubauen?


----------



## JSEngineering (22 November 2021)

Moin,

kannst Du die WAGO anpingen?
Ist Dein PC im selben Netzwerk wie die eingestellte WAGO-IP? Falls nicht verändert, sollte das Netz 192.168.1 sein.

Über die Service-Schnittstelle kommst Du in jedem Fall ran, wenn Du ein entsprechendes Kabel hast. Dann mußt Du Ethernet-Settings auf Serielle Kommunikation stellen.


----------



## winsterde (22 November 2021)

Der SPS habe ich die IP: 192.168.30.100 zugwiesen. Die PC IP lautet: 192.168.30.250.  Ich hänge auch mal ein Screenshot an.
Wäre es überhaupt möglich auf Serielle Kommunikation zu stellen ohne ein Zugriff auf die SPS zu haben?
Danke für deine Hilfe!


----------



## JSEngineering (22 November 2021)

Wenn Du ein Service-Kabel (z.B. 750-923) hast, kannst Du damit immer an die SPS. Da brauchst Du nichts umstellen, die Schnittstelle ist immer aktiv.

Nochmal die Frage: Kannst Du die Steuerung anpingen?


----------



## winsterde (22 November 2021)

Ich habe es geschafft.😀In der SPS war eine SD-Karte. Die habe ich entnommen und hab mal den zweiten LAN Port probiert. Dann hat die Verbindung mit dem Webbased-Managment funktioniert, da konnte ich dann das Kommunikationsprotokolländern. Jetzt finde ich die SPS über die Wago Ethernet Settings.
Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe!


----------

